# Minnesota close to trading for a PG



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

A Minnesota radio station got hint of a soon-to-be trade that would land Minnesota a new PG. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I call Jarvaris Crittenton


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Who will be involved?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

JuX said:


> Who will be involved?


No clue yet. It could be Smith as he was just signed, but maybe even Gomes?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** I want the Celtics to grab Gomes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would consider something like Eric Snow & a 1st rounder for a re-signed Gomes if Cleveland would.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I guess Smith practiced this morning for Vegas. Whether that means something or not, I dunno!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, Smith can't be traded as he's already signed. Can't be traded until december I think. Gomes can do a sign+trade though. That might be it, if it's true that he wants mid-level money.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

My thought this morning when I read Smith was re-signed was that possibly that meant Gomes wouldn't be (also knowing he was after full midlevel), as we are filling up at the forward spots already. So a sign-and-trade of Gomes for a midlevel-value PG would be my hope, anyway. I'm trying to think of who, at that level, is available.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a new blog entry from Star Tribune's Jerry Zgoda, touching both on the Smith signing and the trade talk.


> Craig Smith signed his deal about an hour ago and said he will play in tonight’s game against Portland (9 pm webcast, 1 am on NBA TV), although he’s not sure if he’ll play in the final two games after that.
> 
> Here’s some of what he had to say after agreeing to a new reasonably priced two-year contract (still trying to nail down the number, I’d guess $3.5-4 millionish total) after discussions with other teams didn’t yield an offer sheet:
> 
> ...


 By the way, I assume he means "Rashard," not "Rasheed."


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if it could involve Portland? I know there are in the same division, but Blake, Koponen, Bayless, Rodriguez, and even Roy and Fernandez can play the the 1.....Something has to give with either Blake, Koponen or Rodriguez you would think.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

please please please let it be Kirk
or Larry Hughes 

PLEASE I BEG YOU


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Randy Foye is the starting PG for my Timberwolves. I am hoping we trade for a skilled vet as a back-up.

Bobby Jackson or Eric Snow are on my list.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Steve Blake would be great.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus Williams is available guys


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Marcus Williams? No thanks. Not for Minnesota.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Something tells might it might be for Billups ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

no way


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jamaal Tinsley!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Attila said:


> Something tells might it might be for Billups ...


:shocked::shocked:


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone said Steve Blake and I agree 100%, if we get Steve Blake free Beer for everyone.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd love it to be Steve Blake--that's been one of my hopes for a couple years now. He's solid, a good shooter, solid passer, hard worker, relatively quick, can play minutes at either spot, but realistically isn't about to supplant Foye in the longer-term plans, so you don't have a controversy. (Hopefully.)


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

So, throw out a couple Blake related trade scenarios! Ya know, I could see ya'll trading for Peterri Koponen as well since he is a decent PG prospect with enough size to guard 2's. Basically, the Blazers would possibly want: PF/SF/Draft Pick/Trade exception/Financial flexibility of some sort. Realistically, besides draft picks, I don't see much on your roster that the Blazers would want (no offense).


----------

